# Should I get girl or boy dog as second dog?



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi, we have an almost 8-month old bichon poo male dog that we love to death. We eventually want a second dog of similar size (maybe another bichon poo or a maltipoo), but we are wondering 1) when is the best time to get it (should we wait for our dog to be older or is it better for them to "grow up" together), and 2) should we get a second dog of the same sex? We love our male dog he is very loving and would like another male but don't want any issues with dominance. 

This is my first dog ever so I apologize if these are dumb questions.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2Catahoulas (Aug 11, 2008)

We just got a 6-month old male Catahoula from the shelter in June. Our figuring was that our 3-year old Catahoula female, also a rescue dog, was finally an adult (this breed thinks they are pups until 2 years) and could be a good example plus have another four legged person to hang out with. It was a good move and they are the best of friends. I think having the same breed is good since that breed's certain behaviors can be calculated.

I surely wouldn't get a mild mannered breed of dog to fit in with a "rough" dog or vice-versa.


----------



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

^^^ Thanks for the response!

I am glad to hear that your dogs are doing well together! I thought maybe it might be better to get the new dog while our old dog is younger so that he will have a "brother" to grow up with just like they would in nature. 

Any thoughts on this?

Also, still not sure if two male dogs are a good idea.


----------



## 2Catahoulas (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, go ahead and get another one. Dogs are adaptable and at 8 months your first is still sort of new to his home. At an early age I don't think you'll have a problem with 2 males. They are small dogs as well so your first won't be huge to the pup. My cousin did exactly the same thing as you want to do with no problems. She has two small types not unlike yours (mixed small).


----------



## fyzbo (Jun 19, 2008)

How long have you had the first dog?

Is it dominant or submissive?

How does it do with other dogs in your home?

Have you set aside double the expenses and triple the time?

A lot of people get a second dog as a friend to the first, this can work out well, but remember you need to continue spending one on one time with each of the dogs, as well as time spent as a group. There are also some dogs that don't really want to live with another dog, they enjoy being the center of attention.

Male female mixes do get along better then male male and definitely better then female female, but remember those are generalizations and don't apply to all dogs. I would recommend getting a lower energy dog then your first one.


----------



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

fyzbo said:


> How long have you had the first dog?
> 
> Is it dominant or submissive?
> 
> ...


Hi, I am not sure if he is dominant or submissive, he loves other dogs and is not afraid of big dogs. He is very friendly to dogs and people, he does not have an aggressive bone in his body. Sometimes he does hump though, but not too often. I don't know if he would be jealous or not though, but of course I would give him as much attention as the new puppy.


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

ah, good question. we've ALWAYS have had female dogs, 3 at a time. Until recently no problem. We have a 12 year old shepherd and two 2 year old labs. Recently the shepherd has gotten quite agressive/mean with the two labs. We'll be in the family room watching TV and out of the blue the sheherd will attack one of the labs. Put a nice tooth mark in the skull of one the other night. I'm not able to trust her anymore alone with the two others. I'm sure she is fed up with them always playing and goofing around, but she is getting just a little too grumpy for my taste.


----------



## 2Catahoulas (Aug 11, 2008)

It sounds like your current dog has the disposition to do well with another dog/puppy. Now, my oldest didn't want anything to do with the new pup but that changed in a week. 

There is something to be said about older dogs and the post above. Yours being young - you shouldn't have that problem.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Some would argue that it is safer to get a second dog of the opposite gender. Two males or two females are more like to fight than one of each.

My two big females seem to buck the trend - perhaps because one was just a small pup when we got her and the other was already full-grown.

I would never get a second dog without introducing them and allowing them to check each other out before making a comittment.


----------



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the additional responses, they are very helpful. I heard that female dogs are not as loving as males, and ours is so sweet that I was hoping I could get another male. But it seems male/female may be better. This is a tough decision!

I forgot to mention that we have had our bichon poo since he was 12 weeks old.

RonE, how do we test out the two dogs together? Do breeders/pet stores let you test them out? (and I think my heart would break bringing the puppy back)

TIA!


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

First: No pet stores. Stay away.
Second: Neuter/Spay both of them, please.
Third: It sounds like your current dog is fine with other dogs. Please consider a shelter dog that has been around the staff for a while. That way they know the dog's personality. They can tell you if it gets along well with other dogs. 

There are plenty of designer breeds in shelters that need a home. Do not go to a pet store or "breeder" for one.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

InverseLogic said:


> First: No pet stores. Stay away.
> Second: Neuter/Spay both of them, please.
> Third: It sounds like your current dog is fine with other dogs. Please consider a shelter dog that has been around the staff for a while. That way they know the dog's personality. They can tell you if it gets along well with other dogs.
> 
> There are plenty of designer breeds in shelters that need a home. Do not go to a pet store or "breeder" for one.


I second this. 

I have had no issues with multiple females, but i've yet to have a Male/male situation. Every male dog we took to meet our male was obviously not going to happen, but in a park setting he is fine with other males.


----------



## fyzbo (Jun 19, 2008)

afcgirl said:


> Thanks for the additional responses, they are very helpful. I heard that female dogs are not as loving as males, and ours is so sweet that I was hoping I could get another male. But it seems male/female may be better. This is a tough decision!
> 
> I forgot to mention that we have had our bichon poo since he was 12 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Pet stores won't let you, but that's the worst place to find a dog. Females can be just as loving and affectionate as males, I've never heard that they are less so. Rescues/shelters often allow for a meeting, just be careful of disease.

You didn't mention if you have had other dogs in your home. If you have a friend with a dog see if they can have a sleep over. I have met many dogs who love all dogs out in public, but can be pickier of who they live with.

When you do bring the new pup home, you should give the extra dog tons of extra attention. Make sure they see it as a good thing. Also any changes to the routine/living arrangment should be made well before the new dog arrives.


----------



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

I did go to 2 shelters (Orphans of the Storm was one) this past weekend and they both told me that I will be very hard-pressed to find a bichon-poo or other poodle mix at their shelters. They said that "designer dogs" are very few and far between at shelters and if they are there go very quickly. I am deathly allergic to dogs that are not hypo-allergenic so I have to be very careful about the breed I pick (and very certain about its heritage). I think I will have to get one from a breeder like I did last time (I know pet stores are a last resort).

To be honest, if I was not allergic I probably would have had a bigger dog like a lab or golden from a shelter. However, now that I have my bichon-poo I am thrilled with him. So is my DH, even though he has been told that he lost his "man-card" by walking him, LOL!


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

As all the above have said- and please do not go to a pet shop...
Also I'd wait til your pup is older - get to know him as a bit more grown up and see what sex he likes more. Our Lula definitely preferred playing and engaging with girls so we have stuck with girls - 3 of them- again have bucked the trend. Girls are very loving maybe just a bit more cunning


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

You could just try a Poodle from a reputable breeder. Or widen your search in shelters and rescues to a larger area. Small breed rescues are also an option. 

Currently I have 2 male dogs. They are the best of friends and are fairly close in age. One will be 2 shortly and the other is about 17 months. We did start to have issues with them fighting and getting territorial with one another. All that seemed to clear up when I got my oldest dog neutered; suddenly he found his "brain" and stopped acting like an idiot....for the most part. lol But before the neutering, it seemed like their relationship was deteriorating because they were just too busy trying to "show" the other one up all the time. It was exhausting to deal with and annoying as well.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

In my opinion, a standard poodle is a magnificent dog. You don't have to give it the show cut. They are hardy, athletic and loads of fun.

The only reason I don't have one is I'm not happy unless I'm sweeping up dog fur tumbleweeds every day.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

We have 2 males and it's worked out fine.

Toby was 16 months when we got Cameron, who was 5 months. We took Toby when we went to see Cameron at the breeder's. We spent a few hours over there to see how they'd get along.

Toby is a very mellow, but dominant dog. Cameron is a more exuberant but more submissive. So far, almost 3 years later, things are working out well.


----------



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Rowdy said:


> We have 2 males and it's worked out fine.
> 
> Toby was 16 months when we got Cameron, who was 5 months. We took Toby when we went to see Cameron at the breeder's. We spent a few hours over there to see how they'd get along.
> 
> Toby is a very mellow, but dominant dog. Cameron is a more exuberant but more submissive. So far, almost 3 years later, things are working out well.


Thanks for the response. I am glad to hear that 2 males can get along well. I think we are going to look for a male, but won't rule out a female.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Well! We just did what you are considering. We have Mia who was 1 in June and now Luna who is 15 weeks. We got both dogs at 8 weeks. We have allergies so we went to a breeder who we checked out. Both of our dogs are female.

Our older dog is dominant, the alpha of her litter. We let the breeder pick Luna for us, we didn't want another alpha. Things get pretty rough when they play but there has been no fighting. They play fight and chase etc. The older weighs 21#, Luna weighed 6# when we got her and that was a bit scary. The baby goes right back for more when they play.

Is your dog in a crate? That helps a lot. Luna is in a crate and when they get too rough we put her in for a nap. 

My girls are very affectionate! When I walk in the door I get attacked with kisses. Mia cuddles up next to me on the couch but the puppy is too busy, that will come later. Mia sleeps in our bedroom, Luna is in a crate in our bedroom. 

Our biggest problem is that Luna is a little piggy and Mia is not very interested in food. So, Luna wants to eat Mia's food.

Are you taking your dogs food away, messing with the bowl to make sure he doesn't get food aggressive? That is important if you are going to get another.

Do you have help? Are you able to let them out a lunch or are you home? It would be very hard to do this alone. It's a lot of up and down letting one in and out etc. BUT, in a year it will be worth it. 

The only downside I see is that I'll have 2 dogs old at the same time. But we don't have to watch Mia stare out the window at neighbor dogs that she can't play with anymore. We have our own playmates now.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Cobalt does make an excellent point. The thing that I love the most about having multiple dogs is that they can play together. Before we got Uallis, we had Eddie and our old dog Dan (he has since passed ). Dan was old and not interested in play and I felt bad for Eddie because he seemed lonely. I didn't get another dog for this reason but it was on the list of "pros" for getting another dog, I have to admit. I got another dog for myself because I wanted one, but it was a very happy time for us when we brought Uallis home and got to see how happy and excited Eddie was to FINALLY have another dog to play with. 

I think that you should just go for the sex of dog that you want. If you want a male, then get a male. There are always going to be "issues" with adding a new dog...whether it be more work for you in terms training and expenses or whatever it may be...that adding another male isn't going to be that important in the scheme of things. Just make sure both dogs are neutered and I'm sure that everything will work out. 

Good luck and I really hope you avoid going to a pet store to buy your second dog. Please research pet store dogs and puppy mills before you do that. I think that once you learn more, it won't be something that you want to contribute to.


----------



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Cobalt said:


> Well! We just did what you are considering. We have Mia who was 1 in June and now Luna who is 15 weeks. We got both dogs at 8 weeks. We have allergies so we went to a breeder who we checked out. Both of our dogs are female.
> 
> Our older dog is dominant, the alpha of her litter. We let the breeder pick Luna for us, we didn't want another alpha. Things get pretty rough when they play but there has been no fighting. They play fight and chase etc. The older weighs 21#, Luna weighed 6# when we got her and that was a bit scary. The baby goes right back for more when they play.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the tips!

It is so funny but I can't tell if my dog is dominant or not. He is not intimidated by other dogs but he is not aggressive either. He is just happy to see other dogs and plays with them. He is definitely not food aggressive, he has NEVER show aggression to anyone or anything.

I had read that male dogs are more loving but that female dogs are smarter. That is why I liked a male, but it sounds from the responses that it is not necessarily true.

My dog is only in a crate at night. We spoil him too much, he really should be crated more because he still is not fully house trained. He does pretty well most of the time though. I work part-time but we have a nanny on those days so he is rarely left alone. Not sure if the nanny is looking forward to a new puppy, LOL!



RonE said:


> In my opinion, a standard poodle is a magnificent dog. You don't have to give it the show cut. They are hardy, athletic and loads of fun.
> 
> The only reason I don't have one is I'm not happy unless I'm sweeping up dog fur tumbleweeds every day.


I never knew how cute standard poodles could be until I saw one without the show cut (no offense to those who like that). They look so different when they have longer hair. You are right, I might consider a standard poodle now that you mention it.


----------

